# [Windows XP] Taskleiste reagiert nicht...



## Sebastian (4. März 2004)

Hab das Problem das bei Windows XP öfters Mal nach einigen Minuten die Taskleiste nicht mehr aktiv ist. Sie lässt sich einfach nicht mehr anlicken, also z.B. der Start Button oder minimierte Programme.


----------



## blood-doping (31. Mai 2004)

Hmmm....Das Problem hab ich auch manchmal. Ich werd ma nachforschn. Denk des lässt sich hinbekommen. Oda hast dus schon gelöst?


----------

